# Want to share a pic of your dog?



## taddy1340

Hey everyone. For my various Hunting Dog editions, I use different pictures of dogs for the covers. If any of you would like to see your pup on the cover of our various state editions, please send a photo to [email protected].

Below is Sam, owned by Nodakoutdoor's very own Dick Monson :lol: Sam appears on the cover of my SD edition.

There won't be any monetary compensation for you, but at least you can show off your pup! 

Later...

Mike

[siteimg]5143[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n

Hey Mike

Are there criteria for the photos? Are you looking for "in the field shots" or will any hunting type photo work?

I'd submit this one for your review...

Cheers!

Ryan

[siteimg]3768[/siteimg]


----------



## mnswd

Gabby's first season (18 month ols Spanish Water Dog)


----------



## taddy1340

Ryan,

It doesn't have to be an action/field photo, but I need a light background so I can put the title on the cover. If you don't have one now, send a pic from this year later on. I'll need new photos for every cover so eventually most photos should be used.

Thanks for sharing!

:beer:

Mike


----------



## kevin.k

nice pics guys :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Mike,

I have a bunch of photo's in my Photo album of my dog and friends dogs.
Take a look. If you want me to email them to you just pm me.
Album is under CHUCK SMITH

Thanks
Chuck Smith

PS.....I am a numbskull when trying to add pic's to a thread. I have tried the directions but can never get it correct!

How is this (below) Chuck? --Ryan

[siteimg]3082[/siteimg]


----------



## drjongy

[siteimg]419[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n

Chuck Smith said:


> PS.....I am a numbskull when trying to add pic's to a thread. I have tried the directions but can never get it correct!


Chuck which photo would you like to appear on here? Just go into your album and tell me the number and I'll add it in..

--edit... I went in and added one for you! go checkout how it's done in your post...

Ryan


----------



## Burly1

[siteimg]5149[/siteimg]
Max looking very intense!


----------



## taddy1340

Thanks guys. Submit any style of photo you'd like. Just keep in mind I need to add text to the cover so a real dark photo doesn't work too good.

I can also save them from your album as Chuck suggested I do for him.

Mike


----------



## fargojohnson

HA HA HA! mnswd..... is that a hunting dog or a robot? that is funny. i have never seen so much sh** on a dog ever. :toofunny: but, does look like it works nice roosters.


----------



## redlabel

This is our setter Molly relaxing in her favorite spot in the house. From here she can watch the bird feeders out the dining room bay window, she can check the backyard for rabbits out the patio door, and she can also watch out the front door for activitiy.

[siteimg]3406[/siteimg]


----------



## Flicka

I must be retarded. How do you insert a photo??[/url]


----------



## Bobm

pretty setter :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Redlabel,

I love that pic of your setter!

Everyone else,

Nice pics.......if I wasn't such a bum, I'd have some pics of Remmi handy!

:beer:


----------



## jkolson

3 1/2 month old lab with her partridge dead fowl trainer. [siteimg]5245[/siteimg]


----------



## boykinhntr

Cool pics!! Here are a few if you need a representative from Arkansas. This is my Boykin Remi...hope you enjoy.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg




----------



## mirage1

Here is 1 of my boys Asah


----------



## get the net




----------



## swany25




----------



## 4CurlRedleg




----------



## ndfarmboy

[siteimg]5336[/siteimg]

opening weekend success :beer:


----------



## gundogguru




----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Ice Buster!!


----------



## hydro870

[siteimg]5937[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5938[/siteimg]
Back at the motel for a little pre-scouting nap.

[siteimg]5939[/siteimg]


----------



## Horker23

[siteimg]5896[/siteimg]
The new pup Avery, he already loves the camo


----------



## BROWNDOG

[siteimg]5983[/siteimg]

Here is Bodey at seven monthes holding a training bird after completing FF


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

This is our new pup, Cody, at 2 months


----------



## fireball

Brandie 3 months old :sniper:


----------



## BROWNDOG

[siteimg]6121[/siteimg]

Took a pic of Bodey tonight when we finally got some snow


----------



## ac700wildcat

Took this pic last night it is of my 8 month old lab-Windsor and my 11 week old lab-Lucky pulling on their rope toy. I thought it was kinda cute so I figured i'd share.

[siteimg]6136[/siteimg]


----------



## CDK

This is my chessie Bear doing what he does best catch'en divers.


----------



## fetchjake




----------



## Horsager




----------



## Guest

I guess I am too old to figure this thing out! I did get my dogs picture in the albums part of this site but I'll be danged if I can post the dang thing so you can see my pups!


----------



## ac700wildcat

[siteimg]6183[/siteimg]

There you go rudun. Nice lookin dogs.


----------



## Dak

[siteimg]6197[/siteimg]

The girls, Autumn and Paige, after an hour of work in November.

:beer:


----------



## Guest

ac700wildcat Thanks for the assist! :beer:


----------



## Goon




----------



## mallardrocker




----------



## cut'em

[siteimg]6239[/siteimg]
End of the day and Allie's still looking for more.


----------



## englishpointer

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=6240

hope this works.


----------



## Guest

[siteimg]6240[/siteimg]

Here you go! english pointer
Great pic!


----------



## englishpointer

Thank you for the help.


----------



## duckcommand

This is Duke my new Chessie pup.


----------

